# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Отчего это нет еды для котов со вкусом мышей?

## PatR!oT

Отчего это нет еды для котов со вкусом мышей?

----------


## Justin

потому что многие киски мышей в глаза не видели)))

----------


## Sanych

Согласен. Моя кошка их только по телеку и видела.

----------


## Irina

А некоторые кошаки мышей вообще боятся)))

----------


## Justin

либо считают своими друзьями )) это я о своем кошаке ))

----------


## vova230

А мне моя кошечка мышку однажды аккурат на день рождения принесла. Я ее попросил, она и принесла. А больше не носила, только один раз.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

А зачем им корм со вкусом мышей? Если существующие корма, скорее всего, вкуснее чем мышь на вкус 
Да и мне кажется ,что производители кормов не знают какова мышь на вкус

----------

